# 1970's Ppv On Detroit Cl



## Jay81 (Sep 12, 2016)

1970's People Powered Vehicle (PPV) on Detroit CL $130
Its fairly close to me and I'd snatch it up for $130 but don't really have a way to get it home, or a place to put it since the garage is already full of bikes. These things are pretty cool. Made for the 70's gas crisis as a cheap way to get around. They can stand on end as shown for storage. My dad had one when me and my brother (Dan the bike man) were kids and we used to drive it around the neighborhood. This one that's on CL either needs a hood or someone who is good at fiberglass repair, but still a great deal for the price. Someone hurry up and buy this before I go rent a U-Haul and get it myself!
http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/bik/5778773652.html


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 12, 2016)

Tell Dan it's a 2nd generation Glida-cycle. He'll be all over it!


----------



## John zachow (Sep 12, 2016)

Jay81 said:


> 1970's People Powered Vehicle (PPV) on Detroit CL $130
> Its fairly close to me and I'd snatch it up for $130 but don't really have a way to get it home, or a place to put it since the garage is already full of bikes. These things are pretty cool. Made for the 70's gas crisis as a cheap way to get around. They can stand on end as shown for storage. My dad had one when me and my brother (Dan the bike man) were kids and we used to drive it around the neighborhood. This one that's on CL either needs a hood or someone who is good at fiberglass repair, but still a great deal for the price. Someone hurry up and buy this before I go rent a U-Haul and get it myself!
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/bik/5778773652.html


----------



## John zachow (Sep 12, 2016)

No need to rent a U Haul I will gladly pick you up and drop you off there. Then you can ride that sweet chariot all the way home. 
Think of the gas money you will save.


----------



## Jay81 (Sep 12, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Tell Dan it's a 2nd generation Glida-cycle. He'll be all over it!



He said he wouldn't mind having one of these, but he'd want a nice one. And I want that Glida-cycle. I have to get over there one day and take it for a test ride.


----------



## CrazyDave (Sep 13, 2016)

Looks like with a little extra fiberglass work and propeller you could make it go in water too


----------

